# Error message 42 301 Keyboard



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

I haven't used my old computer in a while (Compaq Presario 5700n/98se) and when I hooked it up for my daughter to use, the password screen came up with no cursor. When I try to type nothing happens (no cursor), but when I hit ctrl, alt, delete, the computer reboots so the keyboard is working to some extent. I did attach a new keyboard and the same error message came up. When I stored the computer, it was working fine so I don't have a clue where to start. I know that 301 is a keyboard error, but what is 42? I would appreciate any help in this matter. Thanks... Liz


----------



## Max24 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Liz:

Check for bent pins in the keyboard card. Also you could try an adapter and plug into a USB port,

Good luck.

Max


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

No bent pins and I did try an adapter. No luck so far. Thanks... Liz


----------

